# Royal Holiday points banking?



## headoflife (May 2, 2006)

I am sure this is really easy to understand, but I don't get the rules for banking with RHC.  Could someone explain it better than their website does?  Also is it true that one can only book nights in certain configurations?  I thought I read that you can only book Sat through Mon and Tue throgh Fri, so no real weekend bookings.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## RonaldCol (May 3, 2006)

I think Madge gave a llist of resorts within the RHC system that were acceptable to be banked into RCI. I don't know if this is a RCI restriction or an RHC restriction. There were about eight such resorts that were bankable. Do a search here and you can find the list.

My question is why even bank the RHC weeks? The demand for some of the locations within RHC is so high you can most likely rent them out for a good profit. The resorts I have in mind are those in Paris, London, New York, Venice, Rome that are reasonably priced according to RHC maintenance fee scheduling that you can rent them out above and beyond the cost of the weeks.

For example, a week in New York City's Affinia Dumont in low season runs about 25,000 points, or about $500 in equivalent RHC maintenance costs. Add the $30 something per day for NY hotel tax, and you're looking at $500 plus $210, or $710 cost to you if you used the week yourself. Now, you figure out how much more anybody would be willing to pay for that week? If you give it $200 a night, that's $1400 for a week. Between $710 and $1400 is about $690 range. You surely can rent out the week for $1000 and net $290. You can even get lucky and get $200 a night and make the maximum.


----------



## Blondie (May 3, 2006)

You can roll over some points from year to year. I thought 20% of your points can be banked but they may allow all points to be banked for one year I just can't remember. Yes, the room configurations are in three and four day increments and you cannot pick the three and fours days. I think they go Sat, Su, M, Tu   and We, Th Fri or something like that.


----------



## Hoc (May 3, 2006)

Is the OP talking about banking or rolling over?  You can roll over 100 percent of your points every other year, and then on the alternative years, you can roll over 20 percent of your points.

If the OP is talking about banking, Royal Holiday contacts RCI and lets them know what weeks are available for you to book, then RCI lets them know what week they most want.  Royal Holiday then banks that week with RCI and you get a credit in your RCI trade account for the week that was banked.


----------



## headoflife (May 3, 2006)

Hoc,

I was actually talking about rolling over points.  Sorry I wasn't clear.   I could roll over 100% of my points every 3 years.  That would mean I could roll my 2006 points to 2007, and use the combined points in 2007.  I would then need to use my points as allocated in 2008 and could then roll my 2009 points over to use in 2010.  Is that correct?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hoc (May 3, 2006)

headoflife said:
			
		

> Hoc,
> 
> I was actually talking about rolling over points.  Sorry I wasn't clear.   I could roll over 100% of my points every 3 years.  That would mean I could roll my 2006 points to 2007, and use the combined points in 2007.  I would then need to use my points as allocated in 2008 and could then roll my 2009 points over to use in 2010.  Is that correct?  Thanks for the help!



Not quite.  You can roll over 100 percent of your 2006 points and use the combined points in 2007.  You can then roll over up to 20 percent of your 2007 points to use in 2008 with your 2008 points.  But you can roll over 100 percent of your 2008 points into 2009 (however, if you don't use your 2007 points in 2008, you will lose them).  And so on.


----------



## headoflife (May 3, 2006)

I get it now!  I would have thought of that as rolling them over every 2 years (2006, 2008), but I think I understand.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 6, 2006)

As an additional point to consider - you can accelerate the last available year at any time (as I understand it). This also involves accelerating the maintenance fee!!!

So, if you needed three years points for a certain vacaction, then you could do it this way.

As an aside RonaldCol says that it should be easy to rent out the RHC hotels in Europe and possibly make a profit. Has anyone here actually done that with RHC and had it work for them????


----------



## MaryH (May 10, 2006)

For the acceleration, it only works if you are over 50.


----------



## icydog (May 10, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> As an additional point to consider - you can accelerate the last available year at any time (as I understand it). This also involves accelerating the maintenance fee!!!
> 
> So, if you needed three years points for a certain vacaction, then you could do it this way.
> 
> As an aside RonaldCol says that it should be easy to rent out the RHC hotels in Europe and possibly make a profit. Has anyone here actually done that with RHC and had it work for them????


I tired to rent the Affinia Dumont in the city for $1400 for a one bdrm for a week at the end of April of this year. I tried Redweek, Tug and Craig's list with no takers.  Just as well, my husband and I used it and had one of the best vacations we ever had. It was like being a millionaire.Staying on 34th and Lex and busing and subwaying all over the city. It was great the hotel was fantastic. So I am very glad nobody rented my week. isn't that ironic?


----------



## wvanly (May 10, 2006)

From what I understand on my RHC contract, you can only accelerate off the end if you are over 50 years old.

Wendi


----------



## Blondie (May 10, 2006)

Hi Marylyn- I think it is nice you had a good time but when I stayed at the Manhattan club on an exchange for a week it was a very long week! NYC is so hectic and fast paced I was exhausted. Although others may disagree, $1,400 seems very high for an asking price. I bet you would do better dropping it next time. I reserved two blocks of time in NYC in August, one for 3 days and one for 4 at Affinia Dumont. I find I am having good luck renting it that way. Most folks don't stay for a full week when they vacation in NYC. At least that is what the rep at the Manhattan Club told me. He said most of their owners come in for weekends only. Blondie


----------



## icydog (May 10, 2006)

Blondie said:
			
		

> Hi Marylyn- I think it is nice you had a good time but when I stayed at the Manhattan club on an exchange for a week it was a very long week! NYC is so hectic and fast paced I was exhausted. Although others may disagree, $1,400 seems very high for an asking price. I bet you would do better dropping it next time. I reserved two blocks of time in NYC in August, one for 3 days and one for 4 at Affinia Dumont. I find I am having good luck renting it that way. Most folks don't stay for a full week when they vacation in NYC. At least that is what the rep at the Manhattan Club told me. He said most of their owners come in for weekends only. Blondie


Hi Blondie,
I have two weekly contracts so renting partial weeks was out. I have since added a 15 K point contract that has 15 K banked and since I am over 50, I won't tell you how far over I am, I can get that excelerated 15K for 45K points. Actually the maintenance fees for my weekly contract are $685 plus we had the special assesment of another $299. So this year that contract cost me close to $1000. I still say it was worth it because I love NYC. I was born there and lived there until age 27, so I know my around. It was so new  just being a tourist there. I had to learn the bus system as I always walked, cabbed or used the subway before . Buses were too slow in the old days when I was in a big hurry. This time we rode around like we were on a tour. I showed my husband all the sights without paying for a tour. I bought a Metro fun pass that cost me $24 for the week. I have to tell you we had a ball just figuring out obscure bus routes.  We went to the museums and to the village, East and West, and we spent a lot of time in Chinatown. It has actually grown so large I couldn't find my way around. I loved that we could eat terrific Chinese food for about $6 a platter. I mean platter. Gigantic delicious platters of food, enough for four, for $6. We would order two and share and never need another meal that day. It was great fun!!


----------



## MaryH (May 11, 2006)

headoflife,

You should try to call RHC to find out when the 100% rollover was last used..  This would determin if you get 100% or 20% rollover this year.


----------



## icydog (May 11, 2006)

MaryH said:
			
		

> headoflife,
> 
> You should try to call RHC to find out when the 100% rollover was last used..  This would determin if you get 100% or 20% rollover this year.


Hi Mary,
Have you used *or rented *any of the RHC properties?
Marylyn


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how much the Affinia Dumont would normally charge for an RHC Jr Suite equivalent? According to RHC there is also a $36 tax surcharge to keep in mind.

I know when I have been in NYC, and stayed around that sector the hotels could be around $200 per night (which is the value RonaldColsuggests) - so the rental values suggested $1000 - $1400 could be very reasonable.

Also, it allows up to four adults according to the RHC site.

However, I am leery of renting as I do not trust RHC service quality   and would not like others to have to deal with it. Does anyone have any experiences, good or bad, of renting out RHC properties??


----------



## Hoc (May 11, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much the Affinia Dumont would normally charge for an RHC Jr Suite equivalent?



Somewhere around $450 a night.  $3,143 for a week.


----------



## icydog (May 11, 2006)

Yes the Affinia is very expensive if you book it yourself. How much is the one bdrm with taxes for a week if you don't mind me asking. 


*"I know when I have been in NYC, and stayed around that sector the hotels could be around $200 per night (which is the value RonaldColsuggests) - so the rental values suggested $1000 - $1400 could be very reasonable."*

What's the url of the website you mentioned?? If the rates of other hotels are$200 per night then why would $1400 a week be a bargain? They have to be more expensive to make this worthwhile for a renter. BTW, Trip Advisor www.tripadvisor.com gives the Affinia top marks.

I agree that RHC is a timeshare that doesn't warrant a lot of trust. I am always afraid they will pull a fast one. I'll give you an example. I reserved a one bdrm week at 2 Hyde Park Sq in London, which by the way is not on the RHC list anylonger. Then I gave that week to an exchange company to use. When the exchange company called RHC they were told I had reserved a studio. So even though I have a Presidential Suite listed on my reservation I think they substituted a studio.  I have to check to see exactly what  the family that traded into that April week was actually given. I made numerous phone calls to RHC which yielded me nothing but run arounds.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 12, 2006)

icydog said:
			
		

> What's the url of the website you mentioned?? If the rates of other hotels are$200 per night then why would $1400 a week be a bargain? They have to be more expensive to make this worthwhile for a renter. BTW, Trip Advisor www.tripadvisor.com gives the Affinia top marks.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I didn´t mention any url (at least no in this thread). If they hotels in general are over $200 a night then anything less than $1400 the week is much more reasonable.
> ...


----------



## Hoc (May 12, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> Hoc: where did you get the $450 price detail?



I just went to the Affinia Dumont and tried making a reservation for a one-bedroom unit for a week.  That's what they quoted me.

http://www.affiniadumont.com


----------



## Blondie (May 12, 2006)

Hoc is right, as I have been checking myself. But, I think most renters who are looking for something in NYC just are not looking to spend a whole week there. That is why I wondered about Maralyn's difficulty in renting the entire week. Plus, if they are using redweek or tug then they are likely somewhat savvy and very fussy aboutg price.


----------



## icydog (May 12, 2006)

Blondie said:
			
		

> Hoc is right, as I have been checking myself. But, I think most renters who are looking for something in NYC just are not looking to spend a whole week there. That is why I wondered about Maralyn's difficulty in renting the entire week. Plus, if they are using redweek or tug then they are likely somewhat savvy and very fussy aboutg price.




Right on both accounts
Weekly rentals in the city are not viable. Most folks come for a few days and leave.
Both those websites you mentioned are frequented by other timeshare owners (like me) who are looking for cheap digs.


----------

